
What Makes Jio Different? - azizsaya
https://simplanations.substack.com/p/9-what-makes-jio-different
======
anuj_nm
Thanks for the great explanation of the evolution of telecom technologies.

However, I found the business case lacks substance. The author claims that an
offline retail giant will have a higher chance of success when they try to go
online because they own a telecom arm. There is no reasoning or justification
provided.

------
moneywoes
They are essentially the Tencent of India correct?

